# Buscando buen medidor de ROE



## asterión (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola amigos, ando buscando un medidor de roe y si es posible al mismo tiempo watimetro. Luego de buscar veo este bastante simple, quisiera saber si alguien lo ha montado y considera que es buena idea: http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=874

En caso alguien tenga algo mejor me lo adjuntarian?? gracias...


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola, yo me arma el del ultimo enlace (son todos para HF)meti todo adentro del transmatch, al igual que los de led, pero me gusta mas los de aguja y tuve la suerte de compararlo con uno comercial, y es bastante presiso (anote todo con fibron sobre una cinta de tela jaajaj).
Lo bueno es que se consigue todo y es baratito yo por nada lo hice, todo de resagos que tenia lo unico que compre fueron los conectores, los vumetros tenia de viejos tester que fui encontrando (hasta pensaba usar unos de un equipo viejo).
Te recomiendo meter todo adentro de una caja metalica (tmb reciclada de recortes de aluminio), en los articulos estan bien detalladitos


http://www.lu1ehr.com.ar/Medidorderoecon_LED.html
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...OcgxUl&sig=AHIEtbRLNxB_e4OeJ3tCHhY1oooQMOZXpQ

http://www.qsl.net/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Antenas/Transmatchs/transmatch_1.htm
http://www.qsl.net/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Roimetros/Roimetros.htm

Saludos y exitos


----------



## asterión (Ago 13, 2010)

Gracias fredd2, me han gustado bastante los links, por mas que busque webs no los habia visto. Pienso hacer la misma que tu la ultima, solo tengo la duda cuando dicen que usaran los intrumentos de un tester. El panel funciona bien si lo saco del tester? es un microamperimetro de por si? osea, simplemente se saca y ya???


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 13, 2010)

Yo los que compre tuve que cortarlos, por que el cuerpo en si del tester era el microamperimetro, es decir desde donde termina el acrilico transparente para abajo, lo corte y de ahi te las ingenias para meterlos en una caja (yo use dos) y los calibras por medio de un pote de doble tanden, si es con uno solo, tenes que agregar una llave.
Por hay conseguis alguno que el vumetro sea independiente del cuerpo del tester, pero lo dudo yo los que tenian eran distintos pero con el mismo sistema, aparte salen chirolas, por lo menos aca, a razon de 3 dolares mas menos.
Cuando pueda subo unas fotos del que estoy haciendo un poco mas chico.
Saludos


----------



## crimson (Mar 6, 2012)

Acabo de terminar este medidor de potencia y roe para un amigo. Funciona muy bien y es sencillo, no tiene ajustes, sólo el preset de potencia. Los toroides son tipo T 50-2 de Amidon pedidos por Internet a la fábrica Amidon, tardando apenas 6 días en llegar. Les dejo el dato para los que quieran armarlo. Saludos C


----------



## J2C (Mar 6, 2012)

Crimson

Unas preguntas por que aun no me he animado a pedir cosas asi:

Cual fue el costo de los mismos y como se paga?,
Que cantidad se compro y si se tuvo problemas con el envio?,
Fue recibido por el correo normal o algun Courier?.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## crimson (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola Juanka, el tema es así: esos toroides los compró un amigo que tiene Visa (creo que internacional, no estoy seguro), compró 40 T 50-2 para repartir entre la barra, el costo unitario fue de u$s 0,65 c/u y el envío salió u$s 20.- Dio la dirección de su local, para estar presente cuando llegara el envío. A los 6 días de hecha la compra (tuvo que llamar a Visa para autorizarla, por las dudas que te pirateen la clave y alguien compre por vos) llegó una camionetita con una caja y los toroides. Hasta ahí todo OK, hay que ver qué pasa en estos días, porque un pibe que compra de todo por ese sistema se estaba quejando que desde hace un par de semanas no recibe nada. Hay que aprovechar que Moreno está en Angola... Saludos C


----------



## J2C (Mar 7, 2012)

Crimson

Ante todo muchisimas gracias por la aclaración. Me interesaba conocer si era pago con tarjeta, cantidad para que no sugieran uso comercial/venta de los materiales que creo son los temas mas importantes.

A pesar del cargo de u$s0.50 por el envio de c/u siguen siendo *muy baratas* a u$s1.15 total c/u, supongo que fue enviada por algún tipo de Courier Internacional estilo UPS/DHL/FedEx y en ese caso es mas factible no caer en la Aduana de Retiro; ese fue mi miedo siempre por que uno termina pagando de impuestos valores exagerados.

Lamentablemente a partir de Febrero del 2012 se nos complico todo muchisimo a gente como nosotros que somos "*chiquitaje*" y no nos permite hacer nada dado que este tipo de cosas por naturaleza no se consiguen en Argentina.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ese medidor de estacionarias lo tomastes del libro de Doug DeMaw (SK) ?

Has medido su respuesta en frecuencia? 

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Mar 8, 2012)

Hola anthony, tanto tiempo sin cruzarnos. Entre 80 y 20 M anda perfecto, lo calibré con un reflectómetro Revex. En 15 y 10 cae un poquito, en la medición de potencia, pero en la medicion de roe no hay inconvenientes. Es para uso hogareño, junto a un transmatch casero. Saludos C
Edit: sí, lo saqué del libro amarillo de De Maw.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 8, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola anthony, tanto tiempo sin cruzarnos. Entre 80 y 20 M anda perfecto, lo calibré con un reflectómetro Revex. En 15 y 10 cae un poquito, en la medición de potencia, pero en la medicion de roe no hay inconvenientes. Es para uso hogareño, junto a un transmatch casero. Saludos C
> Edit: sí, lo saqué del libro amarillo de De Maw.



Hola...casualmente es un diseño similar al que tiene el Revex W560 internamente en su cabezal para mediar hasta 140Mhz hasta 200W. Eso si siempre te mide corto si medís continuidad en el cable una vez que esta colocado.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## gepelbaum (Mar 8, 2012)

Que buen laburo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Impresionante!!!!



crimson dijo:


> acabo de terminar este medidor de potencia y roe para un amigo. Funciona muy bien y es sencillo, no tiene ajustes, sólo el preset de potencia. Los toroides son tipo t 50-2 de amidon pedidos por internet a la fábrica amidon, tardando apenas 6 días en llegar. Les dejo el dato para los que quieran armarlo. Saludos c


----------



## crimson (Mar 8, 2012)

Gracias gepelbaum, y está armado con poco dinero. Básicamente compramos la cajita metálica y las fichas SO 239, junto con el pote y las llavecitas. La placa la hice tapando las partes que van cobreadas con cinta de papel y con percloruro. El frente está hecho con acetato transparente, las letras al revés en la cara interior y pegadas al gabinete con laca transparente en aerosol. La aguja es un viejo vúmetro, que le saqué la escala y le escaneé una nueva. Salió la décima parte que uno comercial... Saludos C


----------



## yduenas (Mar 8, 2012)

Muy bueno el aporte del Coleg crimson y fredd2, espero poder hacer algunos de estos medidores para poder medir la reflejada de mi antenta, una G-7 convertida a una 5/8, ya que soy radioaficionado acá en Cuba y me hice esta antena pero no la he podido medir la reflejada y es un riesgo usar el equipo de 2 metros sin saber la reflejada que está dando. Saludos. Crimson me podrías decir algún equivalente para los toroides en caso de no poderlos conseguir. es decir los que comentas que usastes tú.


----------



## J2C (Mar 8, 2012)

Yduenas

Lee bien el post #10 (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/buscando-buen-medidor-roe-41268/#post625620) de Crimson ya que aclara que en la banda de 15 y 10 metros la indicación de potencia no es fidedigna; puede que en la banda de 2 metros no funcione.

Asegurate antes de hacerlo y probar ese equipo tuyo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## yduenas (Mar 8, 2012)

Si colega, vi esa parte por arribita, pero sucede lo siguieten, aqui en mi pais se esta dando por la radioaficion un equipo de HF el cual tengo que terminar de construir por mi mismo, es decir solo me dan los modulos, y un radio vef para sacarle las piezas, y creo que el medidor ya que no me sirve para 2 metros, lo podria utilizar en el hf, ahora una pregunta? y la potencia de salida de mi equipo de dos metros tampoco podría medirla con el medidor de roe de Crimson?

Disculpa, veo que me comentas que tampoco el valor de la potencia en 2 metros tampoco sería 100% segura por así decir. Tendré que seguir buscando un medidor de roe para 2 metros.


----------



## J2C (Mar 8, 2012)

Yduenas

Correcto, el medidor que ha subido Crimson sirve perfectamente para las bandas de HF, el aseguro en ese post *#10* que para las bandas de 80, 40, y 20 m anda perfecto; aclara que la potencia directa tiene algun pequeño error en las bandas de 15 y 10 m y sin afectar la medición de ROE.

Hay varios foristas de tu mismo país, algunos intentando trabajar también en radio. Por comentarios de ellos conozco la dificultad que tienen para conseguir componentes y solo quise alertarte por que en un equipo de 2 m todos los componentes son mas costosos, solo por eso te escribi.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Tengo entendido que para la banda de 2m suele funcionar mejor el Medidor de ROE realizado como el del link indicado por Fredd2 del radioaficionado LU9DPD. Miralo y lee el desarrollo del tema. Suerte.-


----------



## yduenas (Mar 8, 2012)

Gracias colega, por tu comentario, el equipo de HF que adquiriré sirve para las banda 40, 80 y 160 metros, pero tengo pensado solamente ponerlo en 40 metros, si quieres pongo despues los planos y demás? Saludos y gracias por tu ayuda, y sí, es verdad que acá en mi país para conseguir componentes o piezas es super dificil, por lo cual las inventivas y los cacharreos es mas dificil.



Ok, nada mas que tenga un chance me leere el aporte de Freedd2 y nada mas tenga las herramientas, trataré de hacerlo lo mas curioso y funcional posible, trataré de conseguir un medidor original es decir de fabrica, para comprobar que el que haga me haya quedado 5 9, si lo logro terminar.


----------



## J2C (Mar 8, 2012)

Yduenas



yduenas dijo:


> ....... trataré de conseguir un medidor original es decir de fabrica, para comprobar que el que haga me haya quedado 5 9, si lo logro terminar.


 
Ese contraste con uno que funcione y bien es lo mejor, trata en ese momento de anotar los valores sobre la escala del µAmperimetro, de ultima sobre una cinta pegada al frente transparente. Asi te queda a ti como instrumento de referencia.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## yduenas (Mar 8, 2012)

OK, de todas formas trataré de tomar fotos y subirlas a la web, para que tanto usted como los demás colega me den su opinion, al igual que trataré de tomar fotos de mis equipos de radio o el que tengo por ahora y antena. Saludos y mil gracias.


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hola! excelente laburito Crimson! con respecto a los medidores de LU9DPD para VHF el impreso tiene que ser mucho mas corto, unos 5cm aprox hace poco hice uno para dicha banda y el 1:1 me quedo un poco por arriba pero nada que no se solucione con un fibron punta fina , la gracia esta en probarlo con una carga fantasma (para VHF tiene que ser lo mejor posible) de 50 y 75 ohm y alguna otra de 80 ohms por ej. y ver que siempre marque lo mismo en todo el rango posible, los diodos tienen que estar "apareados" (que midan mas o menos lo mismo).
Y la otra es medir el 1:1 como debe ir, luego invirtiendo los cables entrada salida y mover el conmutador sin tocar el pote de ajuste y debe esta en el mismo lado la aguja asi sea 1:1 1:5 o lo que fuera, si buscas en google swr meter vas a encontrar algunos links interesantes sobre todo algunos que vi con microcontroladores pero esto me supera por lejos a mi.
Mil disculpas por lo extenso.
Saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 28, 2013)

me he decidido a hacer este proyecto! quiero medir ROE en mi trasmisor que esta a 99.9Mhz, sera factible este medidor de ROE a esa frecuancia mi transmisor es uno de 60W. por lo pronto la placa ya tengo hecha



los toroides encontre en fuentes de alimentacion de computadores, espero esos me sirvan



http://toroids.info/FT50-61.php
en esa pagina encontre las especificaciones de los toroides que indica en el esquema, creo que mis toroides no funcionaran, pero de igual modo voy a armarlo, para ver que pasa, mis toroides son de color amarillo, serian el FT50-6 si no me equivoco, muy poco se de toroides!

PD: agregue un PDF, interesante para entender los toroides, eso me quito la ignorancia, gracias a San Google


----------



## elgriego (Dic 29, 2013)

Hola LeonKennedy.El medidor de pot y roe, propuesto por el colega Crimson,es para el rango de Hf y funciona mas o menos bien, hasta los 70Mhz ,para vhf tenes que usar algun otro diseño,Por ejemplo este!!!.

http://www.neoteo.com/roe-uhf-vhf/


Saludos Y Feliz Año.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 29, 2013)

Hola caro LeonKennedy , yo no se si los toroides sacados de fuentes comutadas de ordenadores andan a contento en "HF" ni tanpoco en "VHF" , pero lo aporte de Don Crimson es sin dudas algun un excelente proyecto de Wattimetro y puede andar en "VHF" sin peñas algun por sener banda ancha bastando escolher lo toroide correcto a la frequencia enpleada..
Dejo aca lo manual de un Wattimetro norte americano denominado "Ramsey" , el enpleya lo mismo principio de funcionamiento de lo circuito proposto por Don Crimson y te puede seguramiente fornir nuevas ideias de como armar lo transformador de acoplamiento de RF.
!Fuerte abrazo y feliz año nuevo extensivo a todos integrantes dese maravilhoso foro !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Dic 29, 2013)

El medidor de roe de Stockton anda bien de acuerdo al toroide que tenga. En un medidor de roe comercial bueno, la medición se hace sumando varios toroides, uno cubre de 2 a 30M, otro de 30 a 100 y otro de 100 para arriba. Con respecto al medidor de roe que publiqué más arriba anduvo bien en un montón de equipos, pero en un Yaesu bajaba la potencia de salida, suponemos que uno de los bobinados le hacía ver baja impedancia al equipo y se activaba la protección. En este caso particular (el único hasta ahora) modifiqué el circuito por uno de Bruene, con un solo toroide.





Saludos C


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 30, 2013)

gracias por la respuesta! he estado investigando y es por los toroides, segun averigue el toroide negro mate es el toroide que sirve en el rango 100Mhz a 500Mhz, de todos modos igual me sirve el circuito porque tambien hago mediciones en HF.


----------



## crimson (Dic 23, 2014)

Para el que quiera armar este clásico medidor de potencia y ROE le dejo el enlace con el escaneo del artículo:



https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8VkEjFElan1VEpjMmNNQ1ZDQTg&usp=sharing

Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 23, 2014)

Hola a todos , para mi sin dudas algun lo mejor y mas prolijo medidor de ROE aun es lo proyecto posteado por Don Crinson en su post#5 
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel  Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Dic 23, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> para mi sin dudas algun lo mejor y mas prolijo medidor de ROE aun es lo proyecto posteado por Don Crinson en su post#5



Ese es bueno Daniel, pero lleva dos toroides y fijate lo que me pasó con un Yaesu: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/872352/ _
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 23, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Ese es bueno Daniel, pero lleva dos toroides y fijate lo que me pasó con un Yaesu:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/872352/ _Saludos C


Bueno creo que lo que se passo fue lo seguinte : Quízaz los toroides fueran malos escojidos (tipo de mix o mejor su permeabilidad) , asi su inductancia fue baja (baja reactancia) ocasionando una carga demasiada sobre la linea (50R) y como los equipos Yaesu bajan su potenzia de salida de RF quando hay reflejadas , mui probablemete fue ese lo problema .Tengo un Yaesu  FT-7B y ese es mui sensible a reflejadas bajando mui rapidamente su potenzia de salida quando en esa situación.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Dic 23, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Quízaz los toroides fueran malos escojidos (tipo de mix o mejor su permeabilidad)



Nop, eso es lo raro, eran T 50-2 de Amidon, y en el único equipo que lo hizo fue en un Yaesu tipo comercial, yo tengo un FT 840 y funcionó perfectamente bien.

Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 24, 2014)

Estimado Don Crimson me gusta en demasia ese medidor con dos toroides ,  : el es enpleado en equipos de radiocomunicación Alta-Gamma ,en acopladores direccionales  Alta-Gamma ,  no nesecita ayustes de balanceamento , es naturalmente banda ancha bastando para eso escojer correctamente los toroides agregado a un elaborado lay-out de construcción , etc.....
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ea3glb (Ene 10, 2015)

*Oído Cocina...*


No hace mucho anduve con la idea de montar algo similar para armarlo en fijo en el amplificador lineal de HF y a la hora de ajustar lámparas .... Estuve recopilando información para hacerl el control con Arduino y cuando comencé a investigar por la red me encontré con esto:

en...pll.gr/product?pid=PWR-SWR-Kit-1000W

Arriba a la derecha, *en Accesorios*, tenéis varios modelos en "LCD PWR & SWR Kit" a falta del acoplador direccional. Todos son al mismo precio, solo varia la escala, me imagino que vendrá dada por el ajuste o algún componente de más o menos valor, poca información dan. Ni que decir tiene que cuanta más escala menor precisión, por lo que un QRP, el de 50 W será mucho más fiable que el del 5 KW 

En cuanto a información, se la pedí y me dieron este enlace a un pdf, que más bien explica poco, os lo adjunto

Cosa curiosa, en ebay, estos mismos están más caros que en la dirección que os he puesto


Ahora la pregunta del millón, *¿sabeis de algún acoplador direccional de confianza para 2kW en HF?* si es de rango superior con posibilidad de conmutar escalas mejor, pero sin perder la "dignidad" de un autoconstruido .

Un abrazo, 73, 
Packo EA3GLB

Si lo encuentro os los pondré también, últimamente, desde China y desde ebay, como no, están vendiendo los controles, tanto de SWR como de Power y protección para calzarlos en amplificadores tipo OM-Power. Eso si, con la fobia anterior, *sin acoplador direccional*, por lo que el problema persiste a esas potencias. Al menos podrían aconsejar el uso de ... o el esquema "X", ¡estos chinos! ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2015)

Hola caro Don Packo , te dejo aca un sitio mui rico para  radioaficciónados : http://www.dxzone.com/ , seguramente vai gustarlo.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
73/51
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 10, 2015)

ea3glb dijo:


> *Oído Cocina...*
> 
> 
> No hace mucho anduve con la idea de montar algo similar para armarlo en fijo en el amplificador lineal de HF y a la hora de ajustar lámparas .... Estuve recopilando información para hacerl el control con Arduino y cuando comencé a investigar por la red me encontré con esto:
> ...



Hola...Esas plaquitas son poco mas que un "voltímetro" o "mili-amperímetro"con la escala cambiada...la diferencia entre los de distinta potencia es la escala que debe medir/mostrar la conversión del ADC por eso valen lo mismo...cambia solo la escala almacenada o la cuenta a realizar para saber la equivalencia entre la tensión de entrada y la potencia o la SWR.
Para hacer una acoplador bidireccional, que es el que necesita esa placa y para potencia, es trabajoso desde la parte mecánica. Debes realizar una cavidad tipo cable coaxil "grueso", donde a la pasada le tomes prestada párate de la señal circulante para la medición(similar a un Bird43). Algo como la imagen que adjunto pero no se puede usar esos diodos(podrían ser los 1N5711, etc).
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Esas plaquitas son poco mas que un "voltímetro" o "mili-amperímetro"con la escala cambiada...la diferencia entre los de distinta potencia es la escala que debe medir/mostrar la conversión del ADC por eso valen lo mismo...cambia solo la escala almacenada o la cuenta a realizar para saber la equivalencia entre la tensión de entrada y la potencia o la SWR.
> Para hacer una acoplador bidireccional, que es el que necesita esa placa y para potencia, es trabajoso desde la parte mecánica. Debes realizar una cavidad tipo cable coaxil "grueso", donde a la pasada le tomes prestada párate de la señal circulante para la medición(similar a un Bird43). Algo como la imagen que adjunto pero no se puede usar esos diodos(podrían ser los 1N5711, etc).
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


Ese reflectometro arriba anda bien pero devemos recordar que  el es banda angosta o sea lo factor de acoplamento canbia y mucho con lo canbio de frequenzia generando equivocos de medida de potenzia quando afastamos de la frequenzia original de calibración . Yo sin dudas aun prefero lo reflectometro enbasado en dos toroides(post#5) conbinados donde uno amuestra la tensión y lo otro amuestra la curriente de la linea de trasmissión , esas dos informaciones son devidamente conbinadas en fase de modo fornir amuestras de la potenzia directa y reflejada en banda ancha , haora quanto la potenzia que ese tipo puede manejar sin problemas  eso depende de un correcto diseño de lo toroide (tamaño y material enpleado ) y numero de espiras en su construición.
Acaso alguien entienda leer Japones dejo aca un link que ensina a armar un equipo dese tipo mui interesante : http://www.katch.ne.jp/~teru-y/ja2djn/swr.htm
Aca otro pero haora en español :http://radio-escaner.blogspot.com.br/2011/09/mini-acoplador-pi-con-medidor-qrp.html , y para entiende lo ingles : http://n0fp.com/2010/01/23/directional-coupler-vers-0-1/ y http://www.w5usj.com/powermeter.html y http://www.arrl.org/files/file/Product Notes/2012 Handbook/KAUNE.pdf
!Fuerte abrazo a todos desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 11, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ese reflectometro arriba anda bien pero devemos recordar que  el es banda angosta o sea lo factor de acoplamento canbia y mucho con lo canbio de frequenzia generando equivocos de medida de potenzia quando afastamos de la frequenzia original de calibración . Yo sin dudas aun prefero lo reflectometro enbasado en dos toroides(post#5) conbinados donde uno amuestra la tensión y lo otro amuestra la curriente de la linea de trasmissión , esas dos informaciones son devidamente conbinadas en fase de modo fornir amuestras de la potenzia directa y reflejada en banda ancha , haora quanto la potenzia que ese tipo puede manejar sin problemas  eso depende de un correcto diseño de lo toroide (tamaño y material enpleado ) y numero de espiras en su construición.
> Acaso alguien entienda leer Japones dejo aca un link que ensina a armar un equipo dese tipo mui interesante : http://www.katch.ne.jp/~teru-y/ja2djn/swr.htm
> Aca otro pero haora en español :http://radio-escaner.blogspot.com.br/2011/09/mini-acoplador-pi-con-medidor-qrp.html , y para entiende lo ingles : http://n0fp.com/2010/01/23/directional-coupler-vers-0-1/ y http://www.w5usj.com/powermeter.html y http://www.arrl.org/files/file/Product Notes/2012 Handbook/KAUNE.pdf
> !Fuerte abrazo a todos desde Brasil !
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en lo expresado pero para esa potencia (2Kw) y para el rango de HF de radio-aficionados (1.8Mhz a 30MHz) y considerando que va a estar "fijo" como instrumento del amplificador en sí, considero mas fácil optimizar/construir algo como lo que indique...aparte si "Bird Technologies" lo pudo hacer para sus modelos en un simple "tapón", por que no nosotros?  .

Ric.


----------



## ea3glb (Ene 11, 2015)

Ricbevi, pues claro, *¿Qué pensabas que tenían que ser “esas plaquitas”? pues voltímetros*, ni más ni menos, ya que se trata de medir eso, voltios, en mayor o menor escala. E incluso los amperímetros analógicos son eso, y como bien sabrás, son voltímetros con un Shunt... ¿Qué las agujas puedan dar o no bouquet? no te lo discutiré, eso es como los colores y el arcoíris.

¡Pues no he “tuneado” pocos analógicos a la escala de mi conveniencia!, tanto para V. como para A.

Evidentemente, la escala viene determinada por el ajuste, como ya comenté, y de ahí que su precio sea el mismo.

*La gracia estriba en el lector simultáneo* y múltiple sin tener que desviar la vista a otros indicadores, cosa que con los lectores analógicos solo puedes realizar en uno de agujas cruzadas, con la limitación de DOS lecturas (entre 13 y 15 $ pueden tener la culpa) sin posibilidad de cálculos matemáticos en pantalla.

Imagen de cruzado abajo...

Años aaaa… cuando se andaba con las plumillas y el compás, era un engorro y el acabado dependía de lo pulido que pudieses ser trabajando-dibujando. Luego vino Autocad u otros programas de dibujo asistido, pero ahora con este *programa de escalas* puedes hacer maravillas con las escalas… es libre con limitaciones, si lo quieres abierto, ya sabes, aflojando el bolsillo dependiendo de la amortización que le puedas dar (35 Churros). En nuestro caso poca rentabilidad por alguno de tanto en tanto que se tenga que hacer. Por lo que con este programa o bien tirando de Autocad vamos que nos las pelamos. Te pongo el enlace, añade el http delante o dale al buscador que sigo sin poder poner links:

*tonnesoftware.com/meter2.html*

*Volviendo a la plaquita de marras,* incorpora seguridad, si quieres activarla con exceso de SWR que te bloquea la transmisión, cosa que en algunas ocasiones, sobre todo en concursos, ya sea por un cambio rápido de banda o de resonancia de la antena en la zona superior o inferior (léase antenas para banda de 80 ó 160), o más fácil que se cambie de banda sin cambiar de antena, el invento te puede quitar algún susto, cosa que en un analógico es más complicado de hacer.

*La idea que aportas de hacer algo similar a los tapones de Bird seria genial*, pero “con la iglesia hemos topado” diría Sancho a Quijote, ¿nos pondríamos de acuerdo cuando te puedes volver loco buscando información por internet y cada uno te cuenta la suya sin aportar la fuente? Esta bien que varíen los precios, entendemos el trapicheo ¿pero que se varíen los conceptos y además se tenga la osadía de escribir como si de verdades se tratase?

Y para postres el Japo, ¿no Daniel?, en Brasil no traduce el “Guindows”?. Lo que te cuenta es sobre un kit medidor ¿QRP? que se ha montado, que por cierto con muy buenos acabados, japo tenía que ser, por lo tanto manitas, de los que no taladran con la broca del 10 para pasarle la lima y dejar el taladro a 12 y mucho menos taladran a pulso. Mírate el video que tiene que es muy digno. 

Ricbevi, mira que cosa más sencilla acabo de poner y viene a cuento con lo anterior, ¿la denominación QRP no era hasta 5 wats?, pues un medidor hasta 100 W en el país del sol naciente (como si aquí no saliese nunca el sol) ahora ya lo es, … ¿y tu quieres que nos pongamos de acuerdo con los tapones del pajarito?, a no ser que te lances de coordinador y organices un tema en concreto … si lo haces me apunto.

73
Packo EA3GLB


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 11, 2015)

Bueno ya que queren tentar armar un "pajarraco" casero dejo aca un plano  viejito (ARRL 1974) de como armar uno. Lo idioma es ingles, tanpoco mi gusta pero ? hacer lo que ? , traduzirlo entonses , jajajajajajajajajajja. 
Desejo que le gusten y sea util.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los estudios!
73/51
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Ene 12, 2015)

ea3glb dijo:


> Ricbevi, pues claro, *¿Qué pensabas que tenían que ser “esas plaquitas”? pues voltímetros*, ni más ni menos, ya que se trata de medir eso, voltios, en mayor o menor escala. E incluso los amperímetros analógicos son eso, y como bien sabrás, son voltímetros con un Shunt...



Microamperímetros siempre. Con un shunt para aumentar la escala de medición o con una resisitencia para calibrarlos como voltímetros, pero microamperímetros o miliamperímetros siempre.

Saludos.


----------



## ea3glb (Ene 13, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Microamperímetros siempre. Con un shunt para aumentar la escala de medición o con una resisitencia para calibrarlos como voltímetros, pero microamperímetros o miliamperímetros siempre.
> 
> Saludos.




Uppsss  , me expliqué mal + santo al cielo, me refería al aparatito digital que comercializan, los valores de lectura son de voltios, por lo tanto no deja de ser un voltímetro. Efectivamente, los analógicos son miliamperímetros que se convierten en voltímetros con una resistencia.

Saludos


----------

